# [2009 to 2018] Welcome to Baltimore, "Hon."



## Miss Marty

*
Welcome to Bawlmer, "Hon."*

*That is the catch phrase that you may hear local Baltimore 
residents use as their way of saying, "Welcome to Baltimore."

Today we spent the day in Baltimore, Maryland 
We visited East Baltimore, Historic Canton, Historic Fells Point, 
Downtown, Inner Harbor and Baltimore Washington BWI Airport.

Baltimore City is rebuilding its East Side with new home communities
new street lights and new traffic lights, near John Hopkins Hospital.
JHH campus looks so different with all the new buildings & crosswalk.
Wish a timeshare developer like Marriott or Wyndham would see 
the potential for a resort and build a timeshare in Baltimore, MD.  

We seen..  an arabber with his horse drawn cart (wagon) 
filled with fruits and vegetables working along Broadway. 
Arabbers, are also known as hucksters and entrepreneurs, and are 
usually black males. Their wagons are painted bright red and yellow 
and the horses are adorned with “Baltimore harnesses.”  black with 
gold trim. Many years ago we would get our fruits & vegetable from 
Baltimore Arabbers.  Now days Arabbers are an Endangered Species.

We seen..  Ladies from the Red Hat Society - shopping in Fells Points. 
United States Coast Guard Cutter Taney, the last ship floating after the 
attack on Pearl Harbor  (now a museum ship in Baltimore's Inner Harbor). 

New buildings are going up everywhere especially in the Inner Harbor 
area next to the Marriott Waterfront Hotel along Aliceanna Street 
There is also a new Hilton Garden Inn, Homewood Suites in downtown 
and another one just opened out near BWI Airport/Arundel Mills area.

There is a nice CVS Drug Store downtown near the Inner Harbor where
we stopped at and got a new shredder and some Baltimore Post Cards. 

It was a warm day with some sun and a few clouds but all in 
all everyone was out enjoying Preakness Saturday in the city.

The incredible filly Rachel Alexandra 
won the 134th running of the Preakness Stakes Saturday at Pimlico, 
becoming the first female horse to win the Preakness since 1924.  
No Triple Crown winner this year!

Don`t forget The dates for Baltimore
HonFest 2009 are June 13-14, 2009.


----------



## pgnewarkboy

Baltimore has always been known for its slightly off beat character.  It has much to offer and is easily accessible via rail or plane.  I think it would be a great location for timeshares.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Patapsco Valley - Historic Site -  South of  Baltimore*

*
Thomas Viaduct* 

Was completed in 1835 and is the world's largest 
multiple arched stone railroad bridge with an arc.


The Thomas Viaduct was the largest bridge in the nation in its day &
today it remains the world's largest bridge of its kind, (704 foot long)
as well as the world's oldest multiple arched stone railroad bridge.


The Thomas Viaduct spans the Patapsco River and the 
Patapsco Valley between Relay & Elkridge, Maryland, USA.


From Baltimore, take I-95 south 
Take the I-195 exit towards the BWI airport (east). 
Take Route 1 south. 
Turn right at the first light on Levering Ave. 
Travel until you pass under a large stone arch, that's the viaduct. 

*
In 1964 
The Thomas Viaduct was named a National Historic Landmark*.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Fort McHenry National Monument and Historic Shrine*

*
Fort McHenry - Flag Day - June 14 *

This star-shaped fort held the defense against the British attack on 
Baltimore during the War of 1812. It was here that Francis Scott Key
 observed the battle and was inspired to write the national anthem. 

Getting There 

The park is three miles southeast of the Baltimore Inner Harbor 
just off I-95.  Follow the brown Fort McHenry directional signs 
along all major routes to the park.

Water transportation is provided from various locations 
to Fort McHenry via Ed Kane's Water Taxi Service

* The Fort McHenry Tunnel is the 7,200 foot-long  8-lane tunnel 
complex that carries Interstate I-95 under Baltimore Harbor, in
 Baltimore, Maryland.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Baltimore - Fort McHenry - New Visitor Center  - Fall 2010*

Fort McHenry’s 5,700 square-foot visitor center in Baltimore
was built in 1964 to accommodate 250,000 visitors annually.

Plans for a new Visitor Center at Ft McHenry are underway 
The new facility is scheduled to open in the fall of 2010
to Commemorate the Bi-Centennial of the War of 1812.

Entrance fee to the historic area of the park is $7.00 for adults 
16 years of age and older; children 15 and younger are free.  

This fee provides the visitor with a 7-day entrance permit 
to Fort McHenry National Monument and Historic Shrine.  

You must keep your entrance receipt 
to re-enter the park in the 7-day time period

Fee-Free Weekend:
August 15-16, 2009


----------



## Miss Marty

*U.S. National Register of Historic Places*

*
Corbett Historic District - Monkton - Baltimore County, Maryland *

The Corbett Historic District is a group of 20 dwellings, a doctor’s office, a former store/post office, and a school (the latter two buildings have been converted to residences) comprising the village of Corbett in rural northern Baltimore County, Maryland. Most of the buildings date from c. 1880 through c. 1920, reflecting the period of Corbett’s development as a stop on the Northern Central railroad, and a local commercial, industrial, and transportation center for the surrounding farms

The district retains its turn-of-the-20th-century character, with few insensitive alterations and little recent construction.

http://www.marylandhistoricaltrust....ROM=NRCountyList.aspx?COUNTY=Baltimore County


----------



## shagnut

Where are your pics? Sounds like you are having a great time.  shaggy


----------



## silentg

Hey Shaggy!
Where are the Sunday night chats? Everytime I go to see who is there, I am the only one.  I hope all is well with you?  TerryC


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, Hon - Disney Event*

*
Coming to Baltimore - Disney`s A Christmas Carol Train Tour*

Baltimore`s B & O Train Museum - 3 days - October 2-3-4, 2009
Experience a Disney Family Attraction - and it's All for Free!

christmascaroltraintour .com


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, "Hon"*

*
Free Admission in October*

Free Fall Baltimore events Each fall, the culturally curious are afforded an opportunity to get their fill of arts for free. Venues across Baltimore, in conjunction with Baltimore Office of Promotion & The Arts, present exhibits and host events that include a wide variety of museum visits, film screenings, historic tours, musical performances, family-friendly excursions and more. 

For a complete list of the season's offerings, go to 

*freefallbaltimore.com*


----------



## Miss Marty

*Nevermore -  No mystery visitor on Edgar Allan Poe birthday!*

*
Baltimore,  Maryland - Tuesday - January 19, 2010 - Poe`s Birthday*

For first time in 60 years, 
no one leaves roses and cognac at writer’s grave.

A mysterious visitor who each year leaves roses and cognac at the grave 
of Edgar Allan Poe on the writer's birthday failed to show early Tuesday, 
breaking with a ritual that began in 1949 - more than sixty years ago.


----------



## shagnut

Hey Terry!! Long time no hear from!! There are no regular chats scheduled anymore. We need to get that started again. 

Kelli & I will be in Orlando in Feb. We will be going to the Daytona 500 and staying at Village on the Parkway. Why don't we try to get together while I'm there. There will be other tuggers  there at the same time frame. I'm going to start a thread on a tug get together.  Hope to finally meet you!!  shaggy


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore ~ "Hon"  ~ Enjoy you day at Old Hilltop ~  preakness .com*

*
May 15, 2010 *

135th Preakness and InfieldFest ~ Black Eye Susan 
Pimlico Race Course 5201 Park Heights Ave Baltimore, MD 21215 

*The Contenders PP  Silk Horse Owner Trainer Jockey Breeder  *

1   Aikenite  Dogwood Stable  Todd Pletcher  Javier Castellano  Brylynn Farm 
2   Schoolyard Dreams  Eric Fein & Anthony Mitola  Derek S. Ryan  Eibar Coa  John E. Little  
3   Pleasant Prince  Kenneth L. & Sarah K. Ramsey  Wesley Ward  Julien Leparoux  Adena Springs   
4  Northern Giant  Westrock Stables  D. Wayne Lukas  Terry Thompson  Dell Ridge Farm & Ashford Stud   
5  Yawanna Twist Steel Your Face Stable Rick Dutrow  Edgar Prado Steel Your Face Stable   
6   Jackson Bend  Robert La Penta & Fred J. Brei  Nick Zito  Mike Smith  Jacks or Better Farm  

7   Lookin At Lucky Mike Pegram, Karl Watson, Paul Weitman  Bob Baffert  Martin Garcia  Gulf Coast Farms 
8   Super Saver  WinStar Farms LLC  Todd Pletcher  Calvin Borel  WinStar Farms LLC  
9   Caracortado  Blahut Racing & Hi Lo Racing  Mike Machowsky  Paul Atkinson  Mike Machowsky  
10   Paddy O'Prado  Donegal Racing  Dale Romans  Kent Desormeaux  Winchell Thoroughbreds LLC  
11   First Dude  Donald R. Dizney  Dale Romans  Ramon Dominguez  Donald R. Dizney   
12   Dublin  Robert Baker & William Mac  D. Wayne Lukas  Garrett Gomez  Peter Blum & Gary Dilger


----------



## Kona Lovers

Go Ravens!!


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore "Hon"  Maryland*

*
Maryland Welcome Passport Card*

www. marylandwelcomepassport .com


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore "Hon" -  Maryland*

*
Penn National Gaming Inc.'s 
Hollywood Casino at Perryville*

Maryland's first casino opened ahead of schedule in Sept about 40 miles 
 north of Baltimore next to Interstate 95, nearly two years after voters 
 approved a constitutional amendment legalizing slot machines.

Tuesday, November 2, 2010 
Voters approve casino near Arundel Mills Mall 
Just Minutes from BWI Airport and Baltimore.


----------



## Miss Marty

*New Year Wishes*

*
Welcome to Baltimore "Hon"*

When the clock strikes twelve on December 31st, people all over the world cheer and wish each other a very Happy New Year. For some, this event is no more than a change of a calendar. For others, the New Year symbolizes the beginning of a better tomorrow. So, if you look forward to a good year ahead, spread happiness with these wonderful New Year wishes.

*Happy New Year "Hon"*


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Historic Baltimore, "Hon."*

*
 George A Frederick 
 Prominent Baltimore Architect*

Baltimore: the Monumental City

Click on link below to see Historic Baltimore photos 
Then select menu items to view along the left side

http://georgeafrederick.com/baltimore.html


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, "Hon."*

Power Plant Live! will get two new entertainment tenants in March, with country-themed bar PBR Baltimore and the Baltimore Comedy Factory planning to open over the next two weekends. PBR, which stands for Professional Bull Riders.


----------



## Miss Marty

*William Donald Schaefer - Baltimore - Nov 2, 1921 - April 18, 2011*

*
William Donald Schaefer* 

who served 15 years as the 52nd Mayor of Baltimore, 1971 to 1987,
eight years as the 58th Governor of Maryland, and eight years as the 
32nd Comptroller of the State, passed away on April 18, 2011 at age 89. 

Governor O'Malley has ordered the Maryland State Flag flown at half staff effective immediately. Plans call for Schaefer, to lie in state Easter Monday and Tuesday in the rotundas of the State House in Annapolis and City Hall in Baltimore Maryland. Funeral services are scheduled for next Wednesday.

William Donald Schaefer, who will be remembered  for his larger-than-life personality, will arguably get the grandest send-off of any Maryland politician in history.
*.*


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, "Hon"*

*
July 23, 2011*

Another record-hot day in Central Maryland.

Saturday's high at BWI-Marshall Airport was 102 degrees. 
That tied the record set for this date in 1991. 
The downtown high looks like it was 103 degrees. 

The high temperatures on Friday at both BWI and in downtown
 Baltimore were the highest ever recorded at either location. 

It was *108* downtown and *106* at the airport.
But neither one stands as a new record. 

That's because the official station of record for Baltimore moved from downtown to the airport in 1950. So the 108-degree reading at the Inner Harbor on Friday doesn't qualify as an official record for the city. And the 106-degree reading at BWI, while an official new record for the date, is NOT an official all-time record for the city, because there was that 107-degree reading downtown in 1936, when that was the station of record.


----------



## MOXJO7282

Please allow me to resurface this thread to ask a question about Baltimore while the topic is fresh.

We're heading down to HHI end of August and on the way down we're stopping to catch a Yankee-Orioles game Friday 8/26. 

We're leaving Long Island at 4am so we should get to Baltimore early, so we're looking for a few can miss things and a good place to eat before the game.

Any suggestions from my TUG friends?, whose opinions I value more than anyone's.


----------



## joycapecod

For awesome crab cakes stop at Steve's  Rt 40 Resturant:
http://local.yahoo.com/info-12556967-steve-s-40-east-restaurant-white-marsh

Walk along the waterfront. The Pavillions have some interesting shops and food vendors. The Maryland Science Center is also along the waterfront, as is the World Trade Center and the USS Constellation. Go to "the top of the world" for excellent views all over B'more. See the visionary art show, "what makes you smile". Its a lot of fun!

BTW, I am originally from the B'more area; I have never called anyone "hun" (other than maybe my husband). 

Joy


----------



## shagnut

Looks like my kinda place!!  shaggy


----------



## DavidnJudy

As much as I HATE absolutely HATE yankee fans invading our stadium - it is sad how far the Orioles have fallen.  Anyway I digress...

If you can go to the National Aquarium. It is a wonderful Aquarium in the inner harbor.  Also Fort McHenry (which is on the other side of the harbor) is a great historical site worth visiting.  The inner harbor of our great city is so much fun - you will love it there.

We like to eat at Phillips on the water or McCormick and Schmick's - we like seafood.  But you can walk around and choose a restauarant you like.

Have fun!  (But I hope your stankees lose.)


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore Md - Happy Holidays " Hon "*

*
The Mid Atlantic's Largest Holiday Themed Festival*

Kennedy Krieger’s  Festival of Trees 3-day Extravaganza

When & Where: Thanksgiving weekend, Nov. 25, 26, & 27, 2011. 
Friday & Saturday, 10 am. to 9 pm. and Sunday, 10 am. to 6 pm. 
At the Maryland State Fairgrounds in Timonium  Baltimore County.

Cost: $12 Adults, 
$6 for Seniors and Kids ages 5-12. 
Children 4 and under are free. 
 Tickets can be purchased at the door 
or receive $2 Off by purchasing online!

http://festivaloftrees.kennedykrieger.org/


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, Hon - Nearby Holiday Events*

*
The 2011 Festival of Trees theme is  
Holiday Traditions Around The Globe.*

Opening on Thanksgiving weekend, November 25, 2011 and running through Nov 29, 2011, the events will be held at 
The Tidewater Inn and in various venues throughout Easton.

Everyone loves the Festival of Trees and it has become a   legend in 
 Talbot County Maryland.  Tickets for all of these events can be purchased on line.

http:// talbothospice.org /festival-of-trees/


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore "Hon" 2012*

*
1,600 slots arrive at casino on Wed!*

Maryland Live "Casino" at Arundel Mills Mall 
Baltimore Washington International Airport
Scheduled to Open this Summer June 2012


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, "Hon"*

*
Star-Spangled Sailabration*

An international parade of more than 40 tall ships and naval vessels sails into Baltimore... 

READ MORE»

www. starspangled200 .com

Bicentennial Sailabration of War of 1812


----------



## Miss Marty

*Op Sail 2012*

June 13 to 19, 2012


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, "Hon"*

*
Historical sites abound in Baltimore
*

Loudon Park ~ One of the most beautiful cemeteries in Baltimore City.

Confederate Hill ~ Loudon Park Cemetery ~ in Baltimore, Maryland, on a shade covered hill, overlooking a stream, rest the remains of hundreds of Confederate soldiers and veterans. 

Mary Young Pickersgill (1776–1857), was the maker of the Star Spangled Banner Flag hoisted over Fort McHenry during the Battle of Baltimore in the War of 1812. Buried beside her daughter Caroline in Loudon Park Cemetery.


----------



## Miss Marty

*NPS  http://historichampton.org*

*
Hampton National Historic Site *

On Monday, August 27, 2012, 
we visited the Historic Hampton Mansion and learned about the seven generation`s of Ridgely family members who onced lived on this beautiful 25,000 acre Baltimore County estate. 

Hampton Mansion, is considered by many to be one of the finest and largest Georgian mansions in the United States.

Our private 90 minute house tour included a visit to the great hall, drawing rooms, dining room, music room and second floor bedrooms.  Our docent, a retired school teacher was amazing. Carol told us about each room, its furnishings, and the people who inhabited it. 

In addition to the historic structures and outbuildings, the property contains many historic trees. Catalpas dating to the colonial era, a Cedar of Lebanon planted in the 1830s, a garden and family cemetery. 

Across Hampton Lane, other historic buildings on the property reflect the agricultural nature of the estate, including the Dairy, Mule Barn, and Granary, which were crucial to supplying produce and dairy products.

We highly recommend a visit to Hampton  It's a great history lesson. 
To learn more "visit" their website and National Park Service website.

Little Lucky enjoyed having his picture taken in front of the Hampton 
Mansion!  Afterwards, we enjoyed a special lunch at Gino`s in Towson.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore  "Hon"*

*
Free Fall Baltimore 2012 celebrates its 7th year! *

For a complete list of this season's offerings, go to.. 

freefallbaltimore.com


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Free Fall Baltimore "Hon"*

*
October 1st, 2012 *

Enjoyed a beautiful afternoon at
The Maryland Zoo in Baltimore 
Located inside Druid Hill Park.

Everything had changed so much
since our last visit many years ago.

They now have a ZOOMobile,
An Old-Fashioned Carousel & 
Jones Falls Zephyr Train Ride.

The Zoo’s animal collection encompasses more than 1,500 birds, 
mammals, amphibians and reptiles, representing nearly 200 species. 
Animals are displayed in natural settings replicating their native habitats. 

Plus now you have the opportunity 
to ride a real camel & feed a giraffe.

www. marylandzoo .org

There is also a Conservatory & Botanic Gardens located in Druid Hill Park.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore "Hon"  -  www.thebmi.org*

*
 Visited The Baltimore Museum of Industry *

Learned about Baltimore's role as one of the busiest & most important 
 ports in America. Enjoyed the BMI collection, the variety of exhibits 
 and the beautiful view of the Inner Harbor from the BMI property. 

*Step Back in Time to the Early Days of (Baltimore) a Port City
with Free Admission and Free Parking - Sunday, Oct. 28, 2012!


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore Md  " Hon " Superbowl Champions*



*
Baltimore Ravens win Super Bowl XLVII 
defeating San Francisco 49ers, 34-31*


----------



## nightnurse613

Congratulations to the Ravens and my personal thanks to Miss Marty.  A helpful source of personal knowledge and happenings in the Baltimore area.  I don't know why she does it (one woman C of C) but, keep up the good work!


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, Play Ball*

April 5-6-7: The weather has been great 
so far for Opening Day - Weekend 2013!

Baltimore Orioles battle the Minnesota Twins 
Oriole Park at Camden Yards in Baltimore Md


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Fantastic Art  -  www.avam.org*

April 6, 2013 Sat. 

Today we Visited

The American Visionary Art Museum
on Key Hwy in Baltimore, Maryland.

The American Visionary Art Museum is a perfect destination for your school's field trip or family outing. They have a variety of exhibitions and educational offerings that will make your day at the museum an unforgettable experience!


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore Maryland Toll Roads Cameras & EZ Pass*

*
Approved Toll Increases and Other Changes by Facility*
New Maryland toll rates - effective 12:01 a.m. July 1, 2013.

Northern Region: 
Thomas J. Hatem Memorial Bridge (US 40)
John F. Kennedy Memorial Highway (I-95) 
Maryland House Travel Plaza
Chesapeake House Travel Plaza 

Central Region: 
Fort McHenry Tunnel (I-95)
Baltimore Harbor Tunnel (I-895)
Francis Scott Key Bridge (I-695) 

Southern Region: 
Harry W. Nice Memorial Bridge (US 301)
William Preston Lane Jr. Memorial (Bay) Bridge (US 50/301)
Intercounty Connector (ICC)/MD 200

http://www.mdta.maryland.gov/Toll_Increase/Toll_Increases_by_Facility.html


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore "Hon" Old Photos*

*
The Baltimore Museum of Industry 
BGE Collection 10,000 Online Photos*

The archival collection that is most used at the Baltimore Museum of Industry is the BGE Collection, which consists of approximately 250,000 photographs and negatives from BGE.

These images were taken as part of that company’s daily operations, and capture Baltimore’s workplaces, cityscapes, and life in Baltimore from the late 1800s through the 1980s. These pictures of Baltimore and the surrounding region show the changing commercial, cultural, and physical landscape of the region.

Baltimore has long been recognized as a major industrial center and is home to the nation’s first passenger railway, oldest gas company, first traffic light, and many other inventions and innovations.

http://baltmusindustry.pastperfect-online.com/


----------



## Miss Marty

*Historic London Town*

*
June 20, 2013 - Thursday Morning*
Comfortable Temps & Low Humidity

Our private two hour guided tour with Marla, museum docent & guide
let us explore  the Historic Area, which includes the circa 1760 William Brown House, a National Historic Landmark, reconstructed colonial buildings, and an ongoing archaeological investigation in search of the "lost town" of London 

Afterwards, we sat on the back steps of the Brown house
and looked out at the beautiful South River and site of the 
ferry landing and once active waterfront before heading to 
further down South to Chesapeake Beach, Calvert County.

Historic London Town is located at 839 Londontown Rd 
in Edgewater, Anne Arundel County, Maryland  21037

www. historiclondontown .com

_Londontown is an easy drive from Baltimore - BWI - Annapolis & DC._


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore "Hon" - Upcoming Events*

*
The Maryland Historical Society*

_Museum admission will be FREE 
on August 3 & August 11, 2003._

Check out the 1812 exhibit, Civil War exhibit & the brand new "Woman of Two Worlds: Elizabeth Patterson Bonaparte and Her Quest for an Imperial Legacy" exhibit (that just opened in June).

Conveniently located on the free Circulator Bus Purple Route - take the Washington Monument Stop, and also located just feet from the Light Rail  Centre Street Station.  Free parking will be available in the lot adjoining. 

The Maryland Historical Society
201 W. Monument Street
Baltimore Maryland 21201

www. mdhs .org


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore - Eastern Shore*

*
Day Trip to St Michaels 
Maryland`s Eastern Shore*

Seventy-five miles East of Baltimore City
via Route 50 The Cheaspeake Bay Bridge

Today we went for a ride to the historic waterfront village  
pf St Michaels Maryland where we had a very enjoyable  
seafood lunch at Town Dock Waterfront Restaurant. 

We sat at a corner table in the air conditioned dining room 
and had a beautiful view of the dock and boats in the harbor.

Our Lunch Menu
Streamed Shrimp and
Crab Cake Sandwiches

Bill
5 oz crab cake on a brioche bun 
served with lettuce & tomato and
teriyaki and Asian vegetable slaw. 

Marty
5 oz crab cake on a brioche bun 
served with lettuce & tomato and
french fries and ketchup.

We used a $25 Restaurant.com Gift Certificate
that we received from our RCI Platinum member
ship & an additional $25 cash covered everything.

The atmosphere inside and outside was perfect 
for a late summer afternoon in early September.  

After lunch we took a walk along the dock
& looked at the boats and yachts up close.
Everyone was so friendly and smiled and 
said hi as we walked by.  

Little Lucky enjoyed having his picture 
taken by the outdoor deck with the 
boats and harbor in the background.

www. towndockrestaurant .com


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore "Hon"*

Free Fall Baltimore 2013 

For a complete list of this season's free events 

freefallbaltimore.com


----------



## Miss Marty

*Free Day at The Maryland Zoo in Baltimore "Hon"*

_
Date and Time: Tues Oct 1, 2013  10am – 4pm _

Experience the fun and wonder of the Maryland Zoo 
during their free admission day for Free Fall Baltimore.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Free Day at The B&O RR Museum in Baltimore "Hon"*

_
Date and Time: Tues Oct 8 & 22, 2013 - 10 am – 4 pm_

The B & O RAILROAD Museum located at 901 West Pratt Street
near Inner Harbor will offer free admission for visitors both days.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore "Hon"*

_
Sunday, October 6, 2013. Sunny & warm with summer like 
temps in the mid 80`s. Another great daytrip to Baltimore. _

Went to Harris Teeter Supermarket McHenry Row.

Then to The Baltimore Museum of Industry (BMI) 
A Free Fall Event with Free Admission & Free Parking.
Seen a few additional exhibits that we missed last time.

Picnic Lunch: 10 piece bucket KFC Kentucky Fried Chicken,
mashed potatos & gravy, mac & cheese and baked beans.
Sugar Cookies & Apple Sauce for dessert and a soft drink.

Now relaxing at home.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore "Hon" MD ARNG*

*
The Maryland Army National Guard *

The Maryland Army National Guard is the United States Army component of the organized militia of the U.S. State of Maryland. It is headquartered at the Fifth Regiment Armory in Baltimore City and has units at armories and other facilities across the state.

The Maryland Army National Guard broke ground on a project to renovate and expand the Command Sgt. Maj. Jerome Grollman Readiness Center on North Point Blvd. Dundalk, Maryland in May 2013. The facility will be home to units of the 1st Battalion, 175th Infantry Regiment.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore "Hon"*

*
Go Downtown Baltimore 2013
Dollar or Less Days Dec. 7 & 8*

Participating Downtown museums and attractions 
offer admission for just $1 or less. 


http://godowntownbaltimore.com/Events/Default.aspx?eid=925ed31e-211d-e211-b746-000c29caa908


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore - Lights on the Bay - Annapolis Maryland - Holiday Tradition*

*
Have you been out to see Christmas Light Displays in your area?* 

One evening last week, we went to Lights on the Bay  Annapolis Maryland.  Located off Route 50, exit 32, Sandy Point State Park near the Bay Bridge.

Lights on the Bay display is a scenic drive along the shore of the Chesapeake Bay with more than sixty spectacular animated and stationary displays illuminating the roadway. 

The Christmas light show is sponsored by the Anne Arundel Medical Center and cost $10 per carload on weeknights with a coupon.

The weather was perfect, warm and comfortable with temps in the 60`s! We took a few photos of the colorful holiday light displays 

A few of our favorites:  Big Red Teddy Bear & Green Christmas Tree
We created an Animoto photo video and posted it on youtube.. 

_Little Lucky gives Lights on the Bay his paw print of approval!_

The weather on Thursday night for the 2013 Washington Monument Christmas Tree Lighting @ Mt Vernon downtown Baltimore was perfect. 
Sorry we missed it, but they did show highlights on the local news


----------



## Miss Marty

*2014  Welcome to Baltimore, Hon*

_
The Legend is Coming to Downtown Baltimore (Maryland)_

About 1700 jobs are expected to be created in Baltimore as part of the opening later this year for the $442 million Horseshoe Casino Baltimore.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Star-Spangled Banner flag - Historic journey from Baltimore to Annapolis*

_
The Pride of Baltimore II is making a special voyage from 
Fort McHenry in Baltimore to the City Dock in Annapolis. _ 

On board Pride of Baltimore II will be the 30 x 42 foot Star-Spangled Banner flag that over 1,000 Maryland Historical Society volunteers created in the summer of 2013 using authentic fabric and hand stitching techniques. Our flag gained international media attention in commemoration of the bicentennial of the War of 1812 and the National Anthem, and we couldn't be happier to take it on a historic journey to Annapolis!

Beginning at 12:15 PM in Annapolis on Tuesday, March 25, a procession featuring the recreated Star-Spangled Banner will take place from the Annapolis City Dock to the steps of the State House. 

_Maryland Day Events:_

_Monday, March 24_

In Baltimore: 

10:00 AM: 
Pride to collect recreated Star-Spangled Banner flag from Fort McHenry Guard Location: Fort McHenry National Monument and Historic Shrine

10:30 AM: Pride departs 
Location: Fort McHenry pier

Pride will pass Fells Point at 10:45 AM. Fells Point is where the design for the Baltimore Clipper ship emerged in shipyards in the 1790's. At 11 AM, Pride will circle through Baltimore Inner Harbor, pass and salute Fort McHenry, then on through the Key Bridge at noon. It is expected to arrive in Annapolis between 4:30 - 5:30 p.m.

The general public is invited to watch Pride as it departs from Fort McHenry at 10:30 AM. 

_Tuesday, March 25 _

In Baltimore:

10:00 AM: Society of Colonial Wars Wreath Laying 
Blessing of the Star-Spangled Banner Flag
Location: Baltimore Courthouse, Cecilius Calvert Statue

In Annapolis:

12:15 PM: 
Procession of recreated Star-Spangled Banner flag to State House. Location: Annapolis City Dock 

12:30 PM-1:30 PM: Flag volunteers will display the recreated Star-Spangled Banner flag on the steps of the west (modern) end of the State House. A ceremony will follow. Location: Annapolis State House steps

1:30 PM: Return procession to City Dock with Star-Spangled Banner flag 

2:00 - 4:00 PM: Tours of Pride of Baltimore II will be free and available to the general public.  Location: Annapolis City Dock


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, Hon*

*
Countdown to Opening Day in Baltimore *

The Orioles have their first home game of their 60th anniversary season, this Monday, March 31, 2014 at 3:05 p.m. against the Boston Red Sox.

Expect possible delays in Downtown Baltimore in the afternoon 
due to increased traffic for the Orioles Opening Day at Camden Yards


*Nationals to face Braves on Opening Day in DC *

The Washington Nationals will mark the start of the 2014 season at Nationals Park when the team faces the Atlanta Braves at 1:05 p.m.  Friday, April 4, 2014.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Baltimore*

April 30

Heavy rain moves through the region. Road closures have been reported due to flooding, downed trees and electrical lines  in the Mid-Atlantic.

A block-long section of a residential street is Charles Village has collapsed in Baltimore, sending cars sliding down a steep embankment onto railroad tracks and forcing the evacuation of several homes. 

No injuries have been reported.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore ~ The Walters Art Museum*

2014

The Walters Art Museum in Baltimore, Maryland 
is internationally renowned for its collection of art.

Hours of operation for the museum are 
Wednesday - Sunday, 10 AM to 5 PM.
Tour the Museum and galleries for free.

Discover how the Walters comes alive at night! 
Visit the Walters Art Museum for their new event, 
Constellation Thursday Nights. *Special Exhibition 
Free Every Thursday night, 5 til 9 PM til Dec 2014. 

Eat at the new Q at the Walters cafe. 

Walters Art Museum 
600 N Charles Street
Baltimore, Maryland 

Website: 
www. thewalters .org


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, Royal Farms Adopt a Highway*

*
Royal Farms opened its first store in 1959 in Baltimore*

Royal Farms is a privately owned chain of convenience stores headquartered in Baltimore, Maryland. The company currently operates approx. 150  stores throughout Delaware, Maryland, Pennsylvania, and Virginia. Many of the stores also have gasoline sold on the premises.

ADOPT A HIGHWAY: In 2013, Royal Farms was the largest sponsor of the Adopt-a-Highway program in the United States, having cleaned 1,900 miles of highway, with 142 Adopt-a-Highway signs on interstates throughout the Mid-Atlantic region, where Royal Farms are located. Royal Farms was one of the first, and has been a loyal participant in the Adopt-A-Highway program since 2007, with the first Royal Farms signs appearing along highways in 2008. 

Already in 2014, Royal Farms (Cloverland Dairy)
has won the award for the most miles cleaned 
in Maryland, with 64 signs throughout Maryland alone.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, Hon*

_
Baltimore is Celebrating the 200th Anniversary of our National Anthem_

Star Spangled Spectacular - Event dates: September 10 to 16, 2014

Events crescendo on September 13 with a star-studded patriotic concert and extraordinary fireworks display over Fort McHenry and the Baltimore harbor, which will broadcast live on PBS’ Great Performances.

www. starspangled200 .com


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Free Fall Baltimore, Hon*

*
Free Fall Baltimore 
October 2014*

freefallbaltimore.com

_Free Fall Baltimore @
The Maryland Zoo in Baltimore_

Monday, October 6, 2014 
from 10:00 AM to 4:00 PM 


Penguin Coast is now open!  
Come and see the penguins and their new neighbors the flamingos. 
Enjoy the MD Zoo during the free admission day for Free Fall Baltimore.

www.marylandzoo.org


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, Hon*

*
50% OFF - Medieval Times - Maryland Castle 
With TOYS FOR TOTS! Online Use Code: 50TOY *

Bring a new unwrapped toy to any weekday show at the Maryland castle
located at Arundel Mills Mall just off the BW Parkway Rt 295 & Route 100 through November 28, 2014 and receive 50% OFF on Adult Admission! 

This Toy Drive is benefiting Toys for Tots of AA County.

http://medievaltimes.com/baltimore/specialoffers/toys-for-tots.aspx


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, Hon*

_
The East Coast's Largest Holiday Extravaganza_

The Festival of Trees is a holiday themed family event 
that benefits the Kennedy Krieger Institute every year.

The festival is held inside the Cow Palace, 
The Maryland State Fairgrounds, near I-83
2200 York Road, Timonium, Maryland 21093.

The Festival of Trees occurs annually 
during Thanksgiving Weekend. 

This year the three-day holiday
extravaganza will take place on: 

November 28th, 2014 from 10am-9pm
November 29th, 2014 from 10am-9pm
November 30th, 2014 from 10am-6pm

http://festivaloftrees.kennedykrieger.org/


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, Hon*

_
May Your Holidays Be Filled with Magic and Wonder!
_


----------



## Miss Marty

*Grand Opening of the new I-95 ETL*

_
Baltimore County _

On December 6, 2014, the I-95 Express Toll Lanes or I-95 ETL is scheduled to open. Test Drive the I-95 ETL at no charge from December 6-12, 2014.

Learn More:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbXtdZOuSUo


----------



## Miss Marty

*Maryland Day Celebration Weekend 2015*

*
Dates: Friday through Sunday, March 20, 21 and 22, 2105*

The Heritage Area of Annapolis, London Town and South County   
is a proud sponsor of the 8th Annual Maryland Day Celebration. 

Throughout the weekend, historical, cultural, and natural resources sites in Annapolis, northern, and southern Anne Arundel County Maryland will open their doors to the public with special tours, events, and programming for $1.00 or FREE.


http://marylandday.org/about/


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, Hon*

Horseshoe Casino in Baltimore
Now offers Off track betting!

Horse racing enthusiasts are now able to place bets on races from around the country under an agreement between the Maryland Jockey Club and the Horseshoe Casino located on Russell St in downtown Baltimore Md


----------



## Miss Marty

*The Glenn L. Martin Maryland Aviation Museum Baltimore County*

Open Cockpit Day - Special Event 

Come and sit in an historic aircraft,
fighter jet, bomber or 1950s-era airliner.

Open Cockpit Day
Saturday July 11, 2015 
Time: 11am - 3pm  

Open Cockpit Day
Date: Sat August 8, 2015 
Time: 11am – 3pm 

*Last chance of the season to get 
a first-hand look inside the aircraft. 

Planning for good weather, but if not, the planes will not be open.
Museum is open 11 am - 3 pm Wednesday through Saturday. Fee.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Maryland Aviation Museum Open Cockpit Day*

*
Saturday Afternoon, July 11, 2015  
Blue Sky with Temps in the 80`s.*

Glenn Luther Martin was an American aviation pioneer. He designed and built his own aircraft and was an active pilot. He founded his own aircraft company in 1912 which today through several mergers is amalgamated into the Lockheed Martin company.

Glenn Luther Martin, was born January 17, 1886 in Macksburg, Iowa 
He died on December 5, 1955 (aged 69) in Baltimore, Maryland 
In 1928 The Glenn L. Martin Company moved to Maryland

Martin State Airport

This was the former plant airport for the Glenn L. Martin Company which produced a large number of military aircraft at this location between the 1920s and 1960s. The Glenn L. Martin Maryland Aviation Museum and old seaplane ramps are located at the southeast corner of the airport.

Founded in 1900 - The Glenn L. Martin Maryland Aviation Museum

Home to the world's oldest airport, three major aircraft manufacturers and many smaller ones, the first commuter airline, and countless other aviation innovations, Maryland has a rich aviation and space heritage.

The Museum has collected over a dozen aircraft, thousands of reels of motion picture films, plans, documents, research models, aircraft tools, and components; and a gigantic indexed collection of more than 200,000 aviation and company photographs.


Check out our YouTube Video with over fifty aircraft photo`s taken July 11, 2015  at Glenn L. Martin Open Cockpit Day Martin State Airport in Middle River Maryland.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Sail Baltimore Welcomes “America’s Tall Ship”*

* USCGC Eagle Returns to Baltimore’s Inner Harbor*

*She will arrive on Saturday, August 29th, 2015 at 11am.*

Tour hours are as follows:
Saturday, August 29: 1 - 5pm
Sunday, August 30: 10am - 7pm

Sail Baltimore, welcomes the 295-foot long USCGC Eagle to The Inner Harbor’s West Wall, August 29-31, for free public tours. 

This is the ninth time the majestic ship has docked in Baltimore. 

“America’s tall ship” is the seventh U.S. Navy or Coast Guard ship to bear the name Eagle, dating back to 1792. Each summer, the Eagle conducts cruises with cadets from the United States Coast Guard Academy and candidates from the Officer Candidate School for periods ranging from a week to two months. The primary mission is training the cadets and officer candidates, but the ship also makes calls at foreign ports as a goodwill ambassador. The Eagle has a standing crew of six officers and 55 enlisted crew, with up to 150 cadets or officer candidates at a time for seamanship training. Each year, she takes one long training cruise to the Caribbean, the Pacific Coast or Europe; and two trips along the U.S. East Coast.

Shortly after the ship’s arrival on Saturday, the US Postal Service (USPS) will hold a special ceremony at 12:30pm to announce the debut of a new United States Coast Guard Commemorative Forever Stamp that features the USCGC Eagle. 

Following the USCGC Eagle visit, the 141’ long tall ship Kalmar Nyckel will return to Baltimore from September 10-14 for free public tours and in November, the 323-foot Norwegian tall ship HNoMS Statsraad Lehmkuhl will visit for several days.

http://www.sailbaltimore.org.


----------



## Miss Marty

*We had a wonderful weekend at the Inner Harbor!*

_
While it's always better to be here in person to 
experience everything that Baltimore Md offers.
Hopefully, this will entice you to make the trip 
to Baltimore`s Inner Harbor to "Come Aboard!" _

*Welcome to Baltimore Inner Harbor and 
United States Coast Guard Barque Eagle*

We arrived in downtown Baltimore...
Saturday morning August 29, 2015 shortly before 11 am.
The weather was sunny with temperature in low 80`s.

As we were driving around looking for a parking space in 
the new Harbor View Neighborhood just off Key Highway 
The United States Coast Guard Barque Eagle was heading into port.

We drove to the edge of the waterfront and took photos of the
295-foot long majestic ship with Harbor Point in the background 

We then parked and visited the Harbor View Marina 
Raw Badge Seafood, Tiki Bar and Grill, Private Pool
We would love to live in this area and be able to see
the Inner Harbor and all the exciting attractions/events. 

Afterwards, we drove closer to the Inner Harbor we were found
free parking along Light Street near the Baltimore Visitor Center.

We walked along the Inner Harbor West Wall and Waterfront Promenade
as we watched crew members lowered the planks and United States flag.

Some of the crew came off the ship to meet up with friends and family.
We decided not to wait and tour the ship as it was starting to get hot. 

Inner Harbor boasts the best of Baltimore attractions,
Camden Yards, M&T Ravens Stadium, Horseshoe Casino.

We only took about 50 pictures at the Inner Harbor Saturday.
We got a few really beautiful photos but some didn`t turn out 
as well as expected due to a shadow on one side of the ship. 

A new USPS forever stamp, was unveiled at the Inner Harbor.. 
The stamp features two icons of the Coast Guard: the cutter Eagle, 
a three-masted sailing ship known as “America’s Tall Ship” 
and an MH-65 Dolphin helicopter, the standard rescue. 
We missed the unveiling of the new stamp.

As we were leaving the area. We drove down a street near
Camden Yards that took us towards I-95 pass Caton Ave 
and then East on I-695 Baltimore Beltway back home.
This is an express road to get one out of town fast.

Back home we enjoyed a meatball sub and chopped salad 
with turkey for lunch from Subway.

_Looking forward to going back on Sunday._


----------



## Miss Marty

*USCGC Eagle Baltimore Inner Harbor Youtube*

*
August 30, 2015*

The American Legion 97th National Convention  
was in Baltimore and we just missed their parade.

We parked in the short term parking lot by 
The Baltimore Visitors Center on Light Street.
and was surprised to learn that the Visitor 
Center is only open until 6 PM.

There are only a few 30-60 min parking spots used
mainly for pickup, drop off, buying boat tickets, etc.
With free parking after 6 PM 

We boarded The USCGC Eagle and thats when I 
discovered how hard it was for me to climb aboard 
and do all the steps.  
They only let people tour the top deck areas.

We were lucky to have one of the crew members
take our photo onboard with the US Constellation
in the background.

After our tour we went inside Harborplace`s (opened 1980)
Light Street Pavilion where we seat out on the upper deck 
and people watched, took more photos and enjoyed a
pleasant Sunday evening in Baltimore at The Inner Habor.

Visitors Note: 
There is a Johnny Rockets and Bubba Gump Shrimp Company
Restaurant and Public Restrooms located on the lower level 
and a Hooters & Ripley's Believe It or Not! on the upper level.

Aug. 31st.
The cutter Eagle departed the Inner Harbor for the Coast Guard Yard - Curtis Bay, Maryland for phase two of its multi million dollar overhaul.

_To learn more about this (German built 1936) Ship. 
Go online, google USCGC Eagle and youtube _


----------



## Miss Marty

*Masonville Cove is one of Baltimore’s great success stories*

*
Designation as the nation’s first Urban Wildlife Refuge*


Masonville Cove is located at 1000 Frankfurst Avenue in Baltimore not far from the Hanover Street bridge - On 70 acres of water and 54 acres 
of clean-up land including wetlands, nature trails and a protected bird sanctuary. 

Masonville Cove Environmental Education Center 
(MCEEC opened in 2009)

Inside, there is a beautiful mural of the 
Chesapeake Bay Watershed area

A diamondback terrapin named Squirtle

Pinky, Masonville Cove`s corn snake

A box turtle native to Maryland they call "The Brain"
who loves being outdoors in his new enclosure.

We took pictures of flower beds, butterflies, the cove
and distant photos of the beautiful Baltimore skyline
during our one hour private garden tour (Sept. 2015)

Our guide Patty, was extremely knowledgeable and friendly. 

Masonville Cove Nature Area opened in 2012 on a restored site owned by the Maryland Port Administration on the Patapsco River, allowing public access to the cove for the first time in over 70 years.

http://www.masonvillecove.org/

We also learned Masonville was a small town on the south side of the Patapsco River located between Brooklyn and Fairfield and how in the early 1950`s the B&O Rail Road started to purchase the houses and land to expand the railroad yard. 

http://www.masonvillemd.com/masonville-maryland-history/


----------



## Miss Marty

*Several new laws take effect in Maryland today  October 1,2015*

October 1, 2015

Governor has declared a state of emergency for the state of Maryland because of severe weather threat, in 'abundance of caution' ahead of Hurricane Joaquin


----------



## Miss Marty

*Annapolis, is considered the "Sailing Capital of the World."*

Annapolis is the state capital of Maryland and is part 
of the greater Baltimore-Washington, DC Metro area. 

Located 30 miles east of Washington, DC 
and 30 miles south east of Baltimore. 

United States Sailboat Show
October 8 – 12, 2015 | Annapolis, MD

United States Powerboat Show ​
October 15 – 18, 2015 | Annapolis, MD


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Free Fall Baltimore, Hon*

*
Baltimore - October 24, 2015 
Partly cloudy - Temps in 60`s*

Did a self guided tour of the
Baltimore Museum of Industry
located at 1415 Key Highway
Baltimore, Maryland 21230
(free parking for visitors)

BMI has added a new exhibit "Video Game Wizards 
Transforming Science and Art into Games"
This exhibition will be open through 2019.

We took lots of photos of Baltimore Inner Harbor and Key Highway areas, after we returned home, downloaded them to the computer & submitted 3 of our photos to the BMI  Baltimore Then & Now Photo Contest

Baltimore Then Photos
BGE-366.L – McCormick Spice Company, South Light Street, 1951
BGE-405.B – Obrecht-Lynch, 900 E. Key Highway, ca. 1930

http://www.thebmi.org


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore*

*
Irish Immigrants in Sowobo
Mr. Luke F. McCusker 
Director ~ Our Tour Guide 

Oct 24, 2015* 

The Irish Railroad Workers Museum is a historic site in Baltimore Maryland (officially opened in 2002) that celebrates the history of the immense Irish presence in Southwest Baltimore in the late 1840's. 

Beginning in 1845 and lasting for six years, the potato famine killed over a million men, women and children in Ireland and caused another million to flee the country.

Baltimore experienced an avalanche of newly arrived immigrants between 1840 and 1850. A large percentage were Irish, coming to America to escape Ireland's famine of 1845-1853. They settled in southwest Baltimore and promptly went to work for the Baltimore & Ohio Railroad.

This site consists of a group of five, two-story-with-attic Alley rowhouses
(built in 1848) where the Irish immigrants who worked for the nearby B&O Railroad lived. Two of the houses, 918 and 920 Lemmon St. are the museum. 

Took several interior and exterior digital photos the renovated houses.

The houses/buildings have been officially declared a Baltimore City 
Historic District and are on the National Register of Historic Places.

The Irish Railroad Workers Museum is the centerpiece of a larger historical district in South West Baltimore (Sowebo) that includes The B&O Railroad Museum on W. Pratt Street, the Hollins Street Market, St. Peter the Apostle Church. This beautiful church located on the corner of Hollins and South Poppleton  was the home parish of many of the early Irish immigrants and is often referred to as "The Mother Church of West Baltimore." and St. Peter the Apostle Cemetery. Located at Moreland Avenue and Bentalou Street in Baltimore City Maryland.

Next time you are in Baltimore, 
be sure to visit Historic Sowebo.

To learn more visit Facebook: 
IrishRailroadWorkersMuseum


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore*

*
Pride II To Rendezvous with 101 Year-Old Norwegian 
Tall Ship in Baltimore’s Harbor on November 4, 2015.*

Pride of Baltimore II, America’s Star-Spangled Ambassador, finishes her season with an event of international proportions on Wednesday, November 4, 2015, as Pride will rendezvous with the HNoMS Statsraad Lehmkuhl, the largest Tall Ship (332 feet) to visit Baltimore this year! Captains of both vessels will meet near the Key Bridge at 9 am as Pride escorts Statsraad Lehmkuhl to the Inner Harbor by 10 am.

Deck tours of the Statsraad Lehmkuhl will be offered on Saturday, November 7 and Sunday, November 8 from 10 am to 4 pm. The ship will arrive at 10 am on November 4th and depart at 2 pm on Wednesday, November 11th. 2015.

Location: Baltimore’s Inner Harbor, West Wall

http://www.pride2.org


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore - Home of the Orioles and Ravens*

_
New Year's Eve Spectacular ~ December 31, 2015_

Plenty of sunshine today with afternoon temps in the 50`s!
Baltimore is expecting a huge crowd at the Inner Harbor.
At the stroke of midnight, two huge barges filled with colorful 
fireworks and lights will fill the sky above downtown Baltimore. 

_Happy New Year 2016 _


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Snowy Baltimore, Hon*

_
2016 Blizzard on its way - Be careful when driving this weekend  _
Winter Storm Jonas to Become Dangerous East Coast Snowstorm


----------



## Miss Marty

*Chesapeake Beach - Fifty Miles - South of Baltimore*

_
When traveling to Baltimore MD or Washington DC
Try a day trip to a place called Cheaspeake Beach_

Between 1900 and 1935, the Chesapeake Beach Railway 
whisked vacationers from Washington, DC, to the grand 
hotels, beaches and boardwalk of this little resort town.

Today... 

We went to Abner`s Crabhouse in Chesapeake Beach 
just south of  the Anne Arundel County line in Calvert 
County in Southern Maryland for seafood dinner.

Abner`s is  known for their steamed crabs.
The tables have brown paper covering them
and their dining room is far from being fancy!
Just three scenery pictures painted on the wall. 

We had Stuffed Rock Fish and Crab Cakes 
with french fries, cole slaw, salad and a soda. 
Their Seafood dinners are a little expensive.

The restaurant windows looked out onto the water. 
There is a nice lighted video gaming room and bar.

Place to park your boat & close to the Chesapeake 
Beach Railway Trail (dedicated September 30, 2011)

Nearby is an indoor/outdoor water park 
and the lovely Chesapeake Beach Resort.  

We did not take any pictures as the weather was 
a little cloudy and not as sunny as we expected.

The sun did come out bright during
our late afternoon drive back home.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore "Hon"  - BMI Photo Exhibit - Then & Now*

_
Baltimore Museum of Industry  Key Highway Baltimore Maryland_

A wonderful article on the exhibition appeared online in 
the Baltimore Post-Examiner.  Thought you might enjoy it:

http://baltimorepostexaminer.com/th...plores-changing-face-of-charm-city/2016/03/10


----------



## Miss Marty

*Baltimore Museum of Industry Key Highway*

_
BMI Photo Exhibit and Reception 2016 _

Had a nice time at the Baltimore Museum of Industry 
Then and Now Photo Exhibit and Reception March 31.
There was food, desserts and light refreshments. 
A great turnout and wonderul time was had by all. 

The Then and Now photos are displayed in two areas 
highlighting nearly a century of changes to the streets 
of Baltimore.

The beautiful collage was my favorite 
with a variety of now photo entries. 

We had several photos 
included in the collage.

Baltimore Inner Harbor - USCG Eagle 
Baltimore Inner Harbor - Statsraad Lehmkuhl 
Duke Tower Broening Hwy former site of GM Plant
GE Locke Insulator on Hanover Street
Holiday Inn Russell St formally The Mohawk Inn
Hampstead Bank in Carroll County Maryland

I made a suggestion to have prints made of the collage 
and to create photo puzzle`s to sell in their gift shop.

_Next time you are in the area be sure to visit BMI._


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore*

_
Baltimore Orioles against the Minnesota Twins
Opening Day  Monday, April 4, 2016 @ 3:05 pm_


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore - Friday Night Stargazing*

_
Come See the Stars Free on Fridays _

The Observatory is on the roof of the Maryland Science Center 
and is open to the public free every Friday from 7:00 pm to 10:30 pm, 
weather permitting.

_Enter through the Key Highway Entrance_

_(Note: Does not include access to the Museum)._


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Sail Baltimore ~ April 2016*

*
ARM Cuauhtémoc *
*297′ Mexican Navy Tall Ship*

_Dates: April 22-27, 2016_
Location: Inner Harbor West Wall 

Estimated arrival: April 22 at 10 AM

Visiting hours : April 22 from 1100 to 1600
April 23, 24, 25 and 26 from 1000 to 2000

Estimated departure: April 27, 2016 at 1000 

The ARM CUAUHTEMOC commissioned under 
the Mexican Navy, sails with 55 officers, 
74 cadets and 120 enlisted crew members. 
Launched in July 1982


----------



## MSchleicher

*Free Outdoor Movies around Baltimore*

*Free Outdoor Movies around Baltimore*



> FREE BALTIMORE OUTDOOR MOVIES 2016
> 4/14/2016
> The weather is getting warmer.  Pretty soon it'll be time to head out to your nearest outdoor movie showing with some food, drinks, and a blanket (oh, and don't forget friends).  There are fantastic free choices all over the city.  Here's the schedule for them so far (keep and eye on the event calendar to the right or check back here over the next few weeks)



http://www.bmoreinterested.com/bmoreinterested/free-baltimore-outdoor-movies-2016


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, "Tall Ships"*

*
ARM Cuauhtémoc*

Homeport: Acapulco, Mexico
Rig: Barque
Sparred length: 297’    
Length on deck: 270’    
Draft: 17’ 1”
Hull: Steel

The ARM Cuauhtémoc came in with crew members 
standing on the spars singing to music and greeted 
by the Urban pirate ship Fearless as it made its way 
into Baltimore Inner Harbor under beautiful blue skies 
and a light wind.

We took photos of the ship as it passed by Fort McHenry, 
then the Baltimore Museum of Industry off Key Hwy. 

The stunning Mexican Navy tall ship ARM Cuauhtémoc 
was delayed by a day, however arrived in Baltimore on 
Saturday afternoon, April 23, 2016 just before 4 PM.

It will be docked along the west wall near the USS Constellation
You can go aboard Cuauhtémoc on Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday. 
April 24, 25 and 26, 2016/ Estimated departure: April 27 @ 1000 AM

Cuauhtémoc, 
named after the last Aztec emperor, has served as a training vessel for the Mexican Navy for more than twenty years. She is the last of four sister ships built by the Naval Shipyards of Bilbao, Spain, in 1982, all built to a design similar to the 1930 designs of the German firm Blohm & Voss, like USCGC Eagle. She participates worldwide in tall ship events while teaching the essential elements of seamanship and navigation, taking more than one hundred cadets to sea for each of her cruises.


This year marks the 40th anniversary of Sail Baltimore


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore - Tall Ships -  Summer 2016*

*
Sail Baltimore .org *


May 31-June 5 Fells Point, Broadway Pier 
Juan Sebastián de Elcano – 371′ Spanish Navy tall ship
Estimated arrival: May 31 at 0900
Visiting hours: June 1 from 1000 to 1300 and 1600 to 1700
June 2 from 1000 to 1300
Estimated departure: June 5 at 0900 

June 1-5 Inner Harbor, West Wall 
Gazela – 177′ tall ship
Estimated arrival: June 1 at 1300
Visiting hours: June 2 and 3 from 1000 to 1500
Estimated departure: June 5 tbd  

June 2 Inner Harbor
40th Portside Party  
Baltimore Visitor Center 

June 3-8 Inner Harbor, West Wall
ARA Libertad – 340′ Argentine Navy tall ship
Estimated arrival: June 3 at 0900
Visiting hours: June 4 from 1000 to 1900
June 5 from 1200 to 1600
June 6 and 7 from 1400 to 1900
Estimated departure: June 8 at 0900  

June 5-9 Fells Point, Broadway Pier
JCG Kojima – 377′ Japan Coast Guard training ship
Estimated arrival: June 5 at 1000
Visiting hours: June 5 from 1400 to 1600
Estimated departure: June 9 at 1400

July 3-5 Fells Point, Broadway Pier
SS John W. Brown – 441′ Liberty ship
* Visiting hours: tbd


----------



## Miss Marty

*Pride of Baltimore II is a reproduction of an 1812-era Clipper privateer.*

*
PRIDE OF BALTIMORE II *
Flag: USA
Rig:Topsail schooner
Homeport: Baltimore, Maryland 
Normal cruising waters: 
East and Gulf Coasts, Canada, 
Great Lakes, Europe 
Sparred length: 157 feet 

www.pride2.org 

In the summer of 2016 

Tall Ships America will once again bring a fleet of tall ships (including the Pride of Baltimore II) to the Great Lakes, the world’s largest body of fresh surface water, as part of the Tall Ships Challenge® Great Lakes 2016 race series. Join as the tall ships race through all five Great Lakes making port appearances in cities throughout the United States and Canada.  

http://www.sailtraining.org/tallships/2016greatlakes/T SC2016participatingvessels.php


----------



## Miss Marty

*Sail Baltimore 40th Anniversary Celebration*

_
Our 2016 visit to Baltimore 
to see the amazing tall ships _

Tuesday, May 31st
Juan Sebastián de Elcano – 371′ Spanish Navy tall ship
Just arrived in Baltimore at Fells Point, Broadway Pier 
the day we were there (watched as they loaded supplies)  
Got a great photo of JS De Elcano from Thames Street.

June 2nd 
Went on board Gazela  
She is a 177' tall ship from Philadelphia
built in 1901 in Setubal, Portuga
Small ship with friendly crew members
Made a collage from several photos. 

*Gazela departed Philadelphia on May 31 for a 17
day Chesapeake Bay sailing trip, with port stops 
at Chesapeake City, Baltimore, and Norfolk Va.

June 4th 
ARA Libertad a Beautiful 340′ Argentine Navy tall ship
Bill went on board this beautiful ship while I looked out
at the harbor from the second level of Pratt St Pavilion.
Bill took photos of some of the art work onboard.

JCG Kojima – 377′ Japan Coast Guard training ship.
It just arrived today at Fells Point, Broadway Pier.
We are looking forward to going to see the Kojima
before it leaves Baltimore on June 9th.   

The Inner Harbor is a historic seaport, tourist attraction
and landmark of the city of Baltimore, Maryland, USA.

_Wish HGVClub, Marriott of Wyndham 
would build a timeshare in Baltimore_!


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, Summer 2016*

_
Be prepared when you go out this weekend_

A July mini-heat wave is underway in the city
and surrounding areas.  Baltimore will see another 
three days with temps over 90 degrees and heat 
indexes of over 100 in many places.

Sail Baltimore Event
June 8-10, 2016	
USNA Yard Patrol Craft (YP)
Baltimore - Inner Harbor, Piers 4 and 5
Estimated arrival: Fri. June 8 @ 6 PM 1800
Visiting hours: June 9 from 1000 to 1700
Estimated departure: June 10 at 1600	

Open Cockpit Event 
Saturday, July 9, from 11:00 am – 2:30pm
GLM Museum, 701 Wilson Point Road 21220
Come sit in an old aircraft at Strawberry Pt. 
Admission for the day is $5 for adults 
and $1 for those under 12.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore*

*
Japanese Self-Defense 
Force Training Squadron 

JDS Kashima, JDS Setoyuki and JDS Asagiri*

Kashima TV 3508 and Asagiri DD 151 
estimated arrival:  Wednesday
July 13 at 0900 – Inner Harbor, West Wall

Setoyuki TV 3518 estimated arrival: Wed
July 13 at 1300 Fells Point, Broadway Pier

The public is invited to come aboard for 
free tours on select dates Visiting hours

Setoyuki  
July 14 from 0900 to 1600

Asagiri  
July 15 from 0930 to 1600

Setoyuki 
July 16 from 0900 to 1600

The visit to Baltimore is part of a
168  day around the world cruise.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Historic Ellicott City, Baltimore area hit with heavy flash flooding*

_
July 30, 2016 _

Storms brought heavy flooding Saturday night 
to Ellicott City,  Howard County near Baltimore.

In just two hours, nearly 6 inches of rain fell in 
historic Ellicott City, a once-in-a-millennium event!

Governor declared State of Emergency
after flooding devastated Main Street,
damaging roads, businesses and homes.

Historic Ellicott City is conveniently located less 
than an hour from both Frederick and Annapolis
 in between Baltimore and Washington, D.C.

visitellicottcity . com


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Sail Baltimore*

Upcoming Sail Baltimore
August 2016 Schedule

The Maryland Dove is a re-creation/replica of a late 17th century English trading ship, it will be docked on Pier One at the Inner Harbor in Baltimore for 10 days, August 19-29, 2016, and will be open _free_ to the general public. Visiting hours: tbd	

Languedoc – 470′ French Navy frigate
will be docked at Boardway Pier in Fells Point 
August 26-31, 2016 Visiting hours: tbd

 _Received our Baltimore Calendar today _

Each month has a different 8x11 picture of 
the Inner Harbor and the beautiful tall ships 
that we were able to get downtown to see,
tour and photograph.  It is simply beautiful!
Thanks Shutterfly for this amazing calendar.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Excessive Heat Warning in Maryland*

*
Baltimore August 13, 2016 
Hot and Sunny 95 degrees *

Excessive Heat Warning remains in 
effect until 11 PM EDT This Evening.

Excessive Heat Watch remains in effect from 
Sunday afternoon through Sunday evening.

Temperatures: 95 to 100.

The heat index, or "feels like" temperature, is expected to reach 
or exceed 110 degrees on Saturday, according to the weather service

Impacts: high risk of heat stroke or other Heat-related illness for those without Air conditioning or those outdoors for any extended period.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Summer in Baltimore, Hon*

_
Update_

The Maryland Dove from Historic St Mary`s  
will be docked on Pier One at the Inner Harbor in 
Baltimore August 19-29, 2016, and will be open 
_free_ to the general public. Visiting hours: tbd	

Sail Baltimore stated that the French Navy frigate Languedoc 
will *not* be visiting the Inner Harbor in Baltimore in Aug 2016.

App Store 
Find Ships


----------



## Miss Marty

*The Maryland Dove*

_
August 25, 2016 - Thursday Morning - 9:15 AM_

Went downtown to the Inner Harbor to take photos 
of The Maryland Dove from Historic St Mary`s City.
(before several appointments we had that morning)

As we approached the ship, there were several 
crew members sitting under a canopy/tent
directly in front of the ship talking to each other. 
One commented that tours would start at 10 AM.

We tried to get a few good shots in the early
morning bright sun of the exterior of the ship.

Was disappointed that we were to early 
to get onboard or talk with the crew.  

Hopefully we will get to see her again this
fall when we drive down to Southern Md.

Check out Instagram Photos
#sailbaltimore or #MarylandDove


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore and nearby St Michaels Maryland*

_
Chesapeake Bay Maritime Museum - Navy Point News - America_

The 139-foot yacht America will be at the Chesapeake Bay Maritime Museum in St. Michaels, Maryland. on Labor Day, September 5 through Tuesday, September 6, and again on Saturday, September 10 through Sunday, September 11, 2016. 

America is a replica of the schooner that launched the America’s Cup tradition in 1851 by defeating the best the British could offer to win the Royal Yacht Squadron’s “100 Pound Cup.”

While in St. Michaels, Maryland 
America will offer dockside tours to CBMM guests (fee)
along with private and public cruises during select times.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore*

*
Maryland Fleet Week - The Blue Angels - 2016*

Baltimore’s famed Inner Harbor takes center stage this October 10-17, 2016 when the city hosts the _inaugural_ Maryland Fleet Week and Air Show.

More than a dozen U.S. and Canadian vessels will be docked in the Inner Harbor, Fells Point and Locust Point and thousands of sailors will be in port for Fleet Week, 

Parade of sail in the Inner Harbor of the schooners participating in the Great Chesapeake Bay Schooner Race on October 12. They can be viewed dockside in Canton beginning on October 8 and cast off for the race to Portsmouth, Va. on October 13.

The commissioning of the USS ZUMWALT, the country’s most powerful, technologically advanced U.S. destroyer in history, will take place Oct 15.

A free open house festival will take place at Martin State Airport in Middle River Maryland the same days as the Air Show featuring the Blue Angels.

:whoopie:


----------



## Miss Marty

*Maryland public schools will start after Labor Day in 2017.*



The 2017-2018 school year will begin 
for students on September 5, 2017, 
(the day after Labor Day) and are 
scheduled to conclude on June 15, 2018.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore and CBMM 
located in  St. Michaels, Maryland*

On Thursday Feb 23, 2017  we decided to drive over & visit
_The_ _Chesapeake Bay Maritime Museum on the Eastern Shore._

The weather was amazing for a February afternoon
with unseasonably warm temps in the mid 70`s.

We toured some of the buildings, explored the 18 acre
campus and took photos of the beautiful grounds and
waterfront.  (Foggy Cove and St Michaels Harbor)

Most of the boats along the floating dock area were
gone for winter but will be returning soon.  The staff
at the Museum Store were both friendly and helpful.

We missed seeing the Mascot for the Chesapeake
Bay Maritime Museum - _Edna Sprit -_ Chief Mousing

Established in 1965, the Chesapeake Bay Maritime Museum
is a world class maritime museum dedicated to preserving and exploring
the history, environment, and people of the entire Chesapeake Bay.

The eastern half of the United States has endured one
of the warmest streaks of February _weather_ on record.


----------



## Miss Marty

*PRIDE OF BALTIMORE II *

_Pride of Baltimore II_ will begin her 2017 season on March 25,
Maryland Day and the 202nd anniversary of_Chasseur_’s triumphant
homecoming in 1815 when she was dubbed the “Pride of Baltimore.”

 Pride of Baltimore, Inc. is celebrating 40 years of _Pride_ in Baltimore
with their inaugural Spring Sailabration on Thursday, April 27, 2017,
from 6 to 9 p.m. at the Baltimore Museum of Industry (BMI).


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore*
_ 
Mar 30 – April 3_ 

_Sørlandet_ – 212′ Norwegian tall ship
Estimated arrival: March 30 at 1400
Visiting hours: March 31, April 1 & 2
from 1400 to 1700
Baltimore Inner Harbor

Homeport:
Kristiansand, Norway
Rig: Ship
Sparred length: 210’  
Length on deck: 186′
Draft: 14′ 7″

Hull: The _Sørlandet_ was built in Kristiansand, Norway, in 1927 as a full-rigged ship for training young people for the merchant marine. As the demand for regular training of young seamen decreased in the seventies, she extended the activities to welcome the general public on board. The name _Sørlandet_ comes from the southern region of Norway – it means the southern land. Today, the _Sørlandet_ is the oldest full-rigged ship in the world and in 1981 was the first ship to offer sail training for women.

Estimated departure: April 3rd.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore *


April 2, 2017 Sunday
Temps in the low 60s

Visited the brand new
Sagamore Pendry Baltimore
1715 Thames Street
Baltimore, MD 21231

The site was the former Baltimore Recreation Pier also
known as City Pier Broadway in Historic Fells Point

The Pentry features a Courtyard, Pool, Pier Chop House
and The Cannon Room Restaurants with Private Dock &
panoramic views of the harbor, marina and city skyline.

We received a special gift from the Hotel
Concierge made by Wildlife Artists, Inc
A light Chestnut Brown horse with white 
forehead and black mane, tail and ankles.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, "Inner Harbor"

Royal Danish Navy sail training yachts*

April 22 – 24, 2017

_HDMS Svanen HDMS Thyra_ – 64′
Estimated arrival: April 22 at 1300

Visiting hours:
April 22 from 1500 to 1900
April 23 from 1000 to 1900
April 24 from 1000 to 1400

Inner Harbor, Finger Piers

*Please note that these vessels are too small to board.
Viewing will be from the pier with crew on hand to answer questions.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore, Visiting Ships and Crews*

We visited the Inner Harbor on Sunday, April 23rd and
managed to get a few good photos of the twin yachts.

I especially like - one photo of the two yachts docked
at the Finger Piers with Federal Hill Park and Harborview
Tower (my favorite condo building) in the background.

The weather in Baltimore and the surrounding areas
the past 4 days was not the best for the visiting staff
and crews of the _HDMS Svanen and HDMS Thyra. _

It was cool, with temps around 60 degrees,
cloudy, damp with occasional rain & lite winds.

Hope they enjoyed our beautiful city, maritime history
and premier waterfront attractions.  Bon voyage!


----------



## Miss Marty

Welcome to Baltimore,
_El Galeón Andalucía_

May 25-30, 2017
Alexandria Virginia welcomes the return of the El Galeón, a full-size reconstructed Spanish sailing vessel used in early Colonial times, as she makes a stop on its journey up and down the Eastern U.S. Coast.

May 31 – June 6, 2017
Sail Baltimore
_El Galeón Andalucía_ – 171′ Galleon
Estimated arrival: May 31
Visiting hours: June 1 – 5 from 1000 to 1900
Estimated departure: June 6


----------



## Miss Marty

*BALTIMORE -  WEATHER - JULY 21*

Heat Advisory: Temps are expected to reach
97 degrees with heat index of 100+ Thursday

Code Red
Stay hydrated
Drink plenty of water

July 21, 2017 is a BGE Energy Savings Day!

 Baltimore Gas & Electric (BGE) residential customers with smart meters can reduce their electricity use from 1-7 p.m. and earn bill credits. The more you reduce, the more you save


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore*

On Sunday July 30, 2017  we went to Buddy`s Crabs and Rib Restaurant on Main Street (Buddy`s offers  views of the waterfront and City Dock) in lovely Annapolis for their All You Can Eat Sunday Brunch Buffet. The buffet was fully stocked and had a nice selection of breakfast, lunch entrees, desserts items and everything we had was delicious.

When traveling in the Baltimore Washington area be sure to do a day trip to downtown Historic Annapolis for shopping, dining, history, museums and fun.

_www.downtownannapolis.org/_


The U.S. Naval Academy Museum. Located in Preble Hall on the grounds of the U.S. Naval Academy, offers two floors of exhibits and Free Admission

https://www.usna.edu/Museum/index.php


----------



## Miss Marty

*September 9, 2017 *
 
EXPERIENCE WORLD WAR II AFLOAT
*Aboard the S.S. JOHN W. BROWN*
Exciting six-hour Living History Cruise

_Fort McHenry Baltimore Saturday & Sunday, Sept. 9-10, 2017_
*STAR-SPANGLED BANNER - DEFENDERS' DAY WEEKEND*

The weekend will include a full roster of activities, including a community parade featuring World War I living history interpreters marching with the Fort McHenry Guard, flag raisings, fireworks, period music performed by WWI themed bands, cannon demonstrations, and presentations by rangers and living history interpreters.


----------



## Miss Marty

*September 9th, 2017 
Defenders Day at Fort McHenry  *

Fort McHenry came alive this past weekend and we had the opportunity to visit there on Saturday Afternoon. We were able to get a nice parking spot under a shade tree in the parking lot directly in front of the Visitors Center.

After we picked up our passes, we went to the restroom and then went out to the dock to see the beautiful Pride of Baltimore II.  We took a few photos of the ship and two neat photos of the crew posing for someone. As we walked the one mile Seawall Trail along the Patapsco River that circles the star shaped fort, Bill took photos of the The American flag waving in the light wind, passing boats and ships and breathtaking views of the city's waterfront. It was a picture perfect day with temp near 80 degrees, lite wind, blue skies and puffy clouds.

_Defenders Day - The Star-Spangled Banner Weekend!!_

Defenders Day is a longtime legal holiday on September 12th, in the U.S. state of Maryland, in the City of Baltimore and surrounding Baltimore County. It commemorates the successful defense of the city of Baltimore on September 12th-13th-14th, 1814 from an invading British force during the War of 1812, an event which led to the writing of the words of a poem, which when set to music a few days later, became known as "The Star-Spangled Banner", which in 1931 was designated as the national anthem of the United States

There is no charge to enter Ft McHenry - However,
there is a $10 admission fee to enter the historic fort.
(If you do not have a National Park Pass).

On *August 28, 2017*,
the price of the America the Beautiful The National Parks and Federal Recreational Lands Senior Pass increased for the first time since 1994 The lifetime Senior Pass increased from $10 to $80.

Fort McHenry is located on Fort Ave in South Baltimore.
Just three miles southeast of the Baltimore Inner Harbor.

_A 106 year old_ _monument_ commemorating “Star-Spangled Banner”
author _Francis Scott Key_ was vandalized in downtown _Baltimore. _


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore - Maryland's tallest building

The Transamerica Tower - A 528 ft Skyscaper 
*

Transamerica Tower located at 100 Light Street Baltimore, Maryland
Completed in 1973 offers both sweeping city views and harbor views.

Occasionally still called by its most recent former label, the "Legg Mason Building" was originally built as the "USF&G Building" United States Fidelity and Guarantee Co.

This 35-story building occupies one square block, bordered on
the east by Light St.,on the west by Charles St. on the south
by Pratt St. and on the north by Lombard St.

The building is served by six low-rise elevators which climb from the basement to the 17th floor, and six high-rise elevators which service the 16th through the 35th floors.

Highlights of this modern granite structure
include a Private Membership Club.
The Centre Club of Baltimore with formal dining
on the 15th floor and casual dining on the 16th
at the recently opened (2016) pub named
_The Orioles Pub at the Center Club._

In 2017 The Downtown Partnership of Baltimore unveiled a $4 million makeover/redesign of McKeldin Square at the corner of Pratt and Light Streets across from the Inner Harbor.


----------



## Miss Marty

*
Welcome to Baltimore


A New Home for Lady Baltimore *


October 14, 2017 - Today we visited The Maryland Historical Society
This marks the first time we were able to see Lady Baltimore up close.

Lady Baltimore, the eight-foot female figure marble statue sat perched atop The Battle Monument in downtown Baltimore, Maryland since 1822 has a new home in an environmentally friendly location for its preservation at The Maryland Historical Society (MdHS)

The original Lady Baltimore was transported a few years ago (2013) by The George Young Company to The Maryland Historical Society, located at 201 W. Monument Street in Mount Vernon.  She was installed atop a 500 lb steel-reinforced platform in the 2nd floor Gallery of the Beard Pavilion. Lady Baltimore, wears a crown of victory and holds a laurel wreath, a symbol of glory, in her raised hand. Her lowered hand holds a rudder, symbolic of navigation and stability. She looks exquisite in her new home at the MdHS.


*The Battle Monument *


The Baltimore Battle Monument located at North Calvert and East Fayette Streets, in Baltimore City Maryland is extraordinary for many reasons. It is the official emblem of the City of Baltimore, having been adopted for the city seal in 1827.The Monument commemorates all thirty-nine Baltimoreans who died in the 1814 Battle of Baltimore. Lady Baltimore, the female figure (reproduction) on the top of the Battle Monument symbolizes Baltimore.  She faces the harbor, a source of Baltimore's prosperity and fortune.

The flag of the city of Baltimore features the "Battle Monument".

_The Baltimore Battle Monument was placed on the 
National Register of Historic Places on June 4, 1973._


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore *

History of Hampstead Hill and Patterson Park
*
https://baltimoreheritage.org/history/patterson-park/*


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore*

*Canopy by Hilton *
*Baltimore Harbor Point*

South Willis Street
Baltimore, MD 21231

Estimated Open Date: Early 2019

*

Now Open - Nearby in DC

*Canopy by Hilton *
*Washington, DC*
*The Wharf*

975 7th Street SW
Washington, DC 20024


----------



## Miss Marty

*
2018 *

*The Chesapeake Bay Maritime Museum*
Located on the Eastern Shore along the
Miles River in historic St. Michaels, Maryland
is offering _free admission_ in February 2018
Weekdays (Monday-Friday) from10AM-4PM

http://cbmm.org/event/free-admission-weekdays-february/

1879 Hooper Strait Lighthouse


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore - Inner Harbor  - 2018*

Today we went downtown to get a peak at the newly constructed 414 Light Street
At 500 feet tall, the 44 stories of high-rise luxury apartment building
is the third tallest building in Baltimore and the tallest residential tower in Maryland.

Each of the 41 floor plans will be named after a spice.
Plus ... There will be a 550 car parking garage.


The 2-acre site that holds 414 Light St. was formerly the home of a
McCormick & Company Spice Factory. The McCormick Company began in 1889 in Baltimore Md. 100 years later McCormick moved from downtown Baltimore to Hunt Valley Maryland.


----------



## Miss Marty

*
Welcome to Baltimore 

Visiting Ship and Crew 
SSV Oliver Hazard Perry
Rhode Island's first Tall Ship

March 1st to March 5, 2018*
Deck Tour Sun Mar 4 Noon to 5

It measures 207 feet, and is a three-masted square-rigged vessel, making it the largest privately owned tall ship and largest civilian sail training vessel in the United States

The ship is the named after the American Commodore Oliver Hazard Perry (1785–1819), the hero of the naval Battle of Lake Erie (1813).

Take a peak Inside Tall Ship @ Oliver Hazard Perry on Youtube or online _ohpri .org_


----------



## Miss Marty

*
The Elizabeth Myers Mitchell Gallery *
_In Historic Annapolis, Maryland 21401_

Located on the campus
of St. John’s College.

*GALLERY HOURS AND ADMISSION*

*Free admission*

Tuesday through Sunday
Open noon to 5 p.m

Closed on Monday


----------



## Miss Marty

*
Welcome to Maryland`s Eastern Shore *

Saturday, April 28, 2018 we went for a ride across the Bay Bridge to spend the day at Chesapeake Bay Maritime Museum on Navy Point, a Talbot County riverfront village on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. As we entered the small town of St Michaels, we could not believe how many people were in town.  We thought it was because it was a beautiful day but it turned out the town was hosting Maryland's premiere wine event, WineFest at St. Michaels. Everyone was in town enjoying the music, food specialties, and wine tasting venues.

We parked and walked over to the CBMM Museum. Once inside, the first thing you see is the restored Hooper Strait Lighthouse. We didn`t go up inside this time.  As an added treat, there were two beautiful white Yachts (Lady Sarah and Caberet II) that brought visitors to the WineFest from Annapolis. We took photos and toured a few of the exhibits. There are exhibition buildings that trace the geological, social, and economic history of the Chesapeake Bay through the age of sail and the steamboat era to the advent of the gasoline and diesel-powered engines. Since the weather was so nice, we sat on the patio for awhile and enjoyed the fresh air, watched the boats go by and enjoyed the scenery of this lovely waterfront campus. It was a beautiful spring day.

On our way back home, we stopped
at Harris Teeters in Easton for Pizza.

Note: If you are visiting by car from the Western Shore, you're just 45 miles from the Chesapeake Bay Bridge, or if coming from one of the two major cities on the East Coast, Baltimore or Washington D.C., you're an hour and a half away from a step back in time.

If you are in the area, Discover the maritime history of the Chesapeake
at Chesapeake Bay Maritime Museum in Historic St. Michaels, Maryland


----------



## Miss Marty

_*
Welcome to Baltimore *_

*ITS ALPINO *
May 27, 2018 until: May 30, 2018

Visit of new FREMM class 
474-foot Italian Navy frigate.

Visiting hours:
Sunday, May 27th from 3pm to 6pm;
Monday, May 28th from 3pm to 6pm;
Wednesday, May 30th from 10am to 12pm.

Location: Under Armour Pier, Locust Point
1020 Hull Street, Baltimore, MD 21230


*JCG KOJIMA *

June 03, 2018 until: June 07, 2018
377 foot Japanese Coast Guard training ship.

Visiting Hours: Sun. June 3 from1:00pm to 4:00pm
Location: Fells Point, Broadway Pier Baltimore City


----------



## Passepartout

Had a day to kill- it happened to be Memorial Day- before an evening flight home from BWI. So after a lovely dinner with friends near Andrews Air Force Base and spending the night at an airport hotel, we loaded our luggage in the rental car and headed to Fort McHenry, right in the inner Baltimore harbor. It's a National Park, so the Senior Pass worked to get us in for free. We sat down in the theater to watch a short film about the 1814 defense of Baltimore from the British in the War of 1812. There were multiple versions of the National Anthem played. And as the movie ended, the screen rolls into the ceiling, and out the wall-size windows is Fort McHenry with the Star Spangled Banner flying above it. One by one, the audience stood with hands over hearts as the Marine Corps Choir sang "Oh Say Can You See. . . ." It was stirring. We gathered with a volunteer and toured the fort. A great way to spend one of America's great days. 

Then we were told of a free Circulator bus from the Fort to downtown Baltimore. We climbed on with the assistance of a helpful driver who showed us a free place to leave our car. We rode into the city without a care in the world. There was an Orioles game going on at Camden Yards, but the shops, bars and restaurants that surround the Inner Harbor were not badly impacted. We found a nice restaurant/bar with outside dining that was offering free meals to veterans, active duty military, etc., so I showed my VFW card and got a great meal. I was able to treat my wife while I enjoyed a half dozen oysters. 

We wandered the waterfront a little, re-boarded the Circulator bus back toward Fort McHenry, found our car and headed to the airport. All in all, it was an enjoyable, and CHEAP way to enjoy a day in a city neither of us had ever explored.

Jim


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore 

July 1st, 2018

Dangerous Heat Sunday Into Monday As Heat Wave Hits Maryland
*
A heat wave is making for dangerously hot temperatures and thick humidity in Maryland, and the sweltering weather is expected to stick around through at least the Fourth of July.

WJZ’s (weatherman) said temperatures across Maryland will reach a 
high of 98 Sunday. The heat index is expected to climb to 104 degrees. 

A Code Red Extreme Heat Alert has been issued for Sunday in Baltimore.


----------



## Miss Marty

*WELCOME TO BALTIMORE , HON*

Baltimore - Sunday - July 8, 2018
Sunny Skies with Temps in the 80s

On Sunday morning, we decided to take a day trip to Baltimore
where we had plans to visit a couple of Museums.  Turns out we
only had time for one.  The Baltimore Museum of Art & Gardens.

We took Route 295 Baltimore-Washington Parkway into the city.
We followed Park Ave north to the Mount Vernon section of town.

*We were pleasantly surprised to see Nipper, the RCA mascot
(18' statue) tilting his head while listening to a phonograph,
sitting atop the Maryland Historical Society roof on Park Ave.

We took Charles St. north past
Baltimore Pennsylvania Station.

We stopped at the corner of Charles St and 23rd. to
take a photo of the school I went to many years ago.

From there we continued north a few city blocks
to Charles and Art Museum Drive.  We turned left
& then a quick right into the museum parking lot.

We found a parking spot
went inside the museum.

We spent hours inside the art museum and by afternoon,
 we decided to skip the gardens & come back another day.

Founded in 1914, The Baltimore Museum of Art
is a major cultural destination located 3 miles
north of The Inner Harbor and  adjacent to the
main campus of Johns Hopkins University.

The museum features a grand historic building,
a newer addition and landscaped gardens, with
a large staff of docents, educators and security.

There is an indoor/outdoor restaurant on site
named Gertrude's that serves Sunday Brunch,
Lunch, Dinner and a weekend light fare menu.

Entrance to BMA is free .
Handicap Parking is free for BMA guests.

The Baltimore Museum of Art is home to
an internationally renowned collection of
19th century, modern & contemporary art.

Founded in 1914 with a single painting,
BMA today has 95,000 works of art
including the largest holding of works
by Henri Matisse in the world.


----------



## silentg

Thanks for posting, it’s nice to visit museums close to home. We do too!
Silentg


----------



## Miss Marty

*
July 11, 2018 - Wednesday
*
Grand Opening Celebration 
Special Event @ Live! Casino - Hotel
for the grand opening of their new
hotel and 1500 seat event center.


----------



## Miss Marty

WELCOME TO BALTIMORE, MD
DRAKEN - CAPTAIN AND CREW

Sept 7 to 11 The World`s Largest Viking Ship
Draken Harald Hårfagre will stop in Baltimore!

The Draken Village pops-up in Baltimore during Expedition America: East Coast Tour 2018. Discover the world’s largest operating Viking ship during its four-day stopover by Broadway Pier, in Historic Fells Point, Baltimore, Maryland promising visitors an engaging look at the modern-day Viking spirit. Tour the ship, interact with the crew, explore the free photo and video exhibition, and more.

www.drakenhh.com
*

*


----------



## Miss Marty

*Welcome to Baltimore  Oct 3-9, 2018
Maryland Fleet Week and Air Show*

Baltimore celebrates the rich maritime traditions of the Chesapeake Bay and the contributions of Marylanders to the defense of the nation. The USAF Thunderbirds' jets and other aircraft will be on display on the Martin State Airport tarmac and in the skies over Fort McHenry and Middle Branch on October 6 & 7 while US, Canadian and British Navy vessels will be ready for boarding visitors to the Inner Harbor, Fells Point & Locust Point throughout the week and weekend.

Enjoy Fleet Week Festival, a free, family-oriented
festival throughout Baltimore's Inner Harbor in Md


----------



## Miss Marty

Jamestown Settlement’s Godspeed, a re-creation of one of the three ships
that brought America’s first permanent English colonists to Virginia in 1607.

The Godspeed will be docked alongside the U.S.S. Constellation in Baltimore’s Inner Harbor on October 3-7, as part of Maryland Fleet Week and Air Show Baltimore, presented by Historic Ships Baltimore. The ship will be open for public deck tours from 1 p.m. to 6 p.m. Friday and Saturday, October 5 and 6, and from 1 p.m. to 4 p.m. on Sunday, October 7, 2018


----------



## Miss Marty

Welcome to Baltimore

The 47th Washington Monument Lighting 
will take place Thursday, Dec.  6, 5 - 8pm

In the spirit of the Holidays,(some) Baltimore area
attractions will open their doors the weekend of
Dec. 8 & 9, 2018 and offer free or $1 admission. 

GoDowntownBaltimore .com


----------



## Miss Marty

*

Welcome to Baltimore*

December 23, 2018 - Sunday Afternoon
Partly Cloudy with temps near 50 degrees

Today we took a ride downtown to visit
The Maryland Historical Society Museum

The Society houses the most significant collection of Maryland cultural artifacts,
paintings, portraits, porcelain and pottery and silver plus the third floor features
a large collection of furniture: including 400 pieces of veneered and painted furniture
from the early 19th century, the “Golden Age” of Baltimore furniture production.
We had the whole museum to ourselves and were able to take over 300 pictures.

I especially like the exhibition exclusively devoted to a historical female figure
Elizabeth Patterson Bonaparte and Her Quest for An Imperial Legacy Exhibition

As a member, we get free and unlimited access to the museum and library

Plus Reciprocal admission to historic sites and museums Nationwide
The campus of the Maryland Historical Society (MdHS) is located in the
Mount Vernon neighborhood of Baltimore City at 201 West Monument St.
just a few blocks from the Washington Monument and Park Squares
_
Visit the MdHS Museum during the holiday
with Free Admission (Dec 26-30, 2018)
_
mdhs.org


----------



## Makai Guy

This thread is closed because much of its information, dating back to 2009, was getting sadly out of date. 

Posts from January 2019 and on have been moved to a new thread: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2019-to-present-welcome-to-baltimore-hon.298308/


----------

